# Mini PCIe Verlängerungskabel gesucht



## ExaPaw (16. November 2013)

*Mini PCIe Verlängerungskabel gesucht*

Hallo,

ich habe vor, meinem Notebook USB 3.0 zu verleihen. Dazu würde ich gerne meine Wifi Karte durch diese USB 3.0 MiniPCIe Karte tauschen. Hierbei gibt es jedoch zwei Probleme, die auf dem allgegenwärtigen Problem "Platzmangel" beruhen. Denn die Wifi Karte hat das Half-Format, während die USB Karte die volle Länge besitzt. Zusätzlich kommt die blöderweise senkrecht aufgelötete Pinbuchse nicht gerade mit dem üblicherweise flachen Design meines Notebooks klar. 
Nach ein wenig Schrauben habe ich jedoch noch eine geeignete Stelle gefunden, an die die Karte passen könnte, leider haben die Leute von Asus nicht bedacht, dass irgendjemand dort einmal eine Fullsize MiniPCIe Karte verbauen will. Deshalb habe ich mich auf die Suche nach einem Verlängerungskabel für MiniPCIe begeben, jedoch bisher nichts gefunden. Und bevor ich das große Basteln anfange, wollte ich mal hier fragen, ob euch solch ein Kabel bekannt ist.

Ach ja, so ganz nebenbei: Ja, am Notebook herumzubasteln ist 'ne heikle Gelegenheit wenn man eher wenig Erfahrung hat (so wie ich), aber dafür ist es interessanter als neu kaufen. 

Gruß

ExaPaw


----------



## iTzZent (16. November 2013)

*AW: Mini PCIe Verlängerungskabel gesucht*

Welches Notebook hast du denn ?


----------



## ExaPaw (16. November 2013)

*AW: Mini PCIe Verlängerungskabel gesucht*

Im Prinzip ist es ja egal, es geht ja nur um die Anschlüsse. Ich habe ein Asus X53E-SX217V, welches 1x mPCIe 1x SATA II und 1x mSATA intern besitzt.


----------



## iTzZent (16. November 2013)

*AW: Mini PCIe Verlängerungskabel gesucht*

Mini PCI-E Verlängerungs Adapter Karte FFC Kabel für Notebook MID Testing #Cu3 | eBay

Wäre denn der richtige Adapter für dich.


----------



## ExaPaw (16. November 2013)

*AW: Mini PCIe Verlängerungskabel gesucht*

Danke, so etwas habe ich gesucht!


----------



## iTzZent (16. November 2013)

*AW: Mini PCIe Verlängerungskabel gesucht*

Einen mSATA Slot habe ich bei deinem Gerät aber nicht gesehen. Habe mir gerade ein Video angeschaut, wo dein Gerät zerlegt wird.

Alternativ würde ich dir aber auch sowas vorschlagen : Laptop mainboard/Motherboard k53sv für asus 100% getestet und gut funktioniert + Garantie 30 Tage

Das müsste eigentlich passen und hat gleich USB 3.0 onboard, zumindest laut Bildern. Es dürfte sich um das Mainboard von diesem Model handeln : ASUS K53SV-SO977V (90N3GA1A4N2D66VL151) in Notebooks & Tablets: Notebooks | heise online Preisvergleich

Die Gehäuse sind eigentlich baugleich. Aber dir fehlt warscheinlich die passende Heatpipe, da das neue Mainboard eine GT540M onboard hat.


----------



## ExaPaw (16. November 2013)

*AW: Mini PCIe Verlängerungskabel gesucht*

Naja, gleich ein Neues Mobo nur wegen USB 3.0 zu kaufen, lohnt sich ja eigentlich auch nicht. Zumal, wie du schon geschrieben hast, die Kühlung vermutlich nicht mit der GPU kompatibel wäre. Ich denke, ich werde mir einfach die Verlängerung holen.
Bezüglich des mSATA Slots dachte ich, das ODD wäre darüber angeschlossen, aber das schein ja schon wieder ein anderer Standard zu sein ("Slimline connector"?).


----------



## iTzZent (16. November 2013)

*AW: Mini PCIe Verlängerungskabel gesucht*

Nein, das ODD ist an einem normalen Anschluss angeschlossen. Da kannst du, via Adapter, eine 2.5" HDD betreiben. Diesen Adapter benötigst du dafür: Tinxi 2.HDD/SSD Adapter für SATA Festplatte und alle: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## ExaPaw (16. November 2013)

*AW: Mini PCIe Verlängerungskabel gesucht*

Wie soll denn dieser "normale Anschluss" heißen? für mich sieht der aus, wie ein verkleinerter SATA. So einen Caddy hab ich mir übrigens gestern bestellt, da ich das ODD kaum nutze.


----------



## iTzZent (16. November 2013)

*AW: Mini PCIe Verlängerungskabel gesucht*

So sieht der Anschluss für ein Sata ODD nunmal aus beim Notebook  Sobald das Notebook einen anderen Anschluss besitzt, besitzt das eingebaute ODD einen passenden Adapter, denn ODD Slim Laufwerke haben stets den gleichen gleichen Anschluss (PATA & SATA unterscheiden sich natürlich). Dieser ist genormt, genauso wie die Grösse und die Form des Laufwerkes... da gibt es Laufwerke mit einer Bauhöhe von 9.5mm und 12.7mm, andere nicht. Die 9.5mm Laufwerke werden meistens in dünneren Geräten verbaut. Man kann auch stets die Blende des originalen Laufwerkes an ein anderes Laufwerk oder an dem HDD Adapter anbauen, sie ist stets an nur 2 stellen "eingeklickt".

http://static.scan.co.uk/images/products/2017697-c.jpg​


----------



## ExaPaw (16. November 2013)

*AW: Mini PCIe Verlängerungskabel gesucht*

Wenn man sich einmal einigen könnte. Ja, es gibt Normen, aber warum benutzt man nicht eine große anstatt viele kleine zusammen gewürfelt?...
Jedenfalls danke ich dir für deine Hilfe, echt super von dir! 

Gruß 

ExaPaw


----------

